# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Elke dag spier en gewrichtspijn, vooral in armen en schouders

## cienvibe

Hoi,

Mijn naam is Cien en ik ben 41 jaar oud.
Vorig jaar is bij mij een calcificatie in mijn supraspinatus in de rechterschouder vastgesteld.
Ik heb alle mogelijke behandelingen ondergaan , van ontstekingsremmers tot cortisonespuiten, eswt en zelfs een kijkoperatie, niets heeft het kalk kunnen oplossen.
Ik heb na de operatie een frozen shoulder gehad.
Nu ongeveer 1,5 jaar na de eerste symptomen merk ik dat ik verschrikkelijke spier en gewrichtspijn heb bij de minste inspanning, wat mij zorgen baart is dat het :Frown: 
niet alleen aan de schouder is die geopereerd is maar ook aan de andere schouder.
Ik neem terug ontstekingsremmers, maar dit helpt niet?
Kan iemand mij raad geven.
Grts, 
Cien

----------

